# is it all over now



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

My surrogate had 2 blasts put back on dec 2 and tested pos on 14th dec. She started bleeding today and has passed one embryo she says. She is going to early preg unit shortly and I am doubtful but is there any chance of one still being there or would the blood loss mean it is all over full stop. I just feel broken.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't lose hope, if they had formed in different sacs, the other could still be fine, and hanging on in there, the scan will shed more light on things,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

Both were lost, its all very sad. My next question is...My surro was on progynova pessaries and cyclogest tablets. She had a vomiting bug on the day she m/c. Could this have caused the m/c? I am thinking they may not have been absorbed properly. If so, why aren't medication like this given in injection form? I know that at the end of the day mc could have just been one of those things and happened anyway, but i just need to know for the future.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry this has happened   

It's very doubtful that the vomiting bug would have caused anything to happen and as you say, it is probably sadly just one of those things, which I know doesn't make things any better.  Have a look on the miscarriage association website as they have lots of support available,

Once again, sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

